# RR: 115. Puccini: La Bohème



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Beecham (cond.), De Los Angeles, Björling, Amara, Merrill, Reardon, Tozzi, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Columbus Boychoir	(1956)	









2.	Karajan (cond.), Freni, Pavarotti, Harwood, Panerai, Maffeo, Ghiaurov, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Schöneberg Boys Choir, Berlin Deutsche Oper Chorus	(1972)










3.	Serafin (cond.), Tebaldi, Bergonzi, Bastianini, D'Angelo, Cesari, Siepi, Santa Cecilia Academy Rome Orchestra & Chorus	(1958)










4.	Votto (cond.), Callas, di Stefano, Panerai, Moffo, Spatafora, Zaccaria, Florence Maggio Musicale Orchestra & Chorus	(1956)










5.	Schippers (cond.), Freni, Gedda, Adani, Sereni, Basiola, Mazzoli, Rome Opera House Orchestra & Chorus	(1962)










6.	Solti (cond.), Caballé, Domingo, Milnes, Blegen, Sardinero, Raimondi, London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir	(1974)










7.	Chailly (cond.), Gheorghiu, Alagna, Scano, Keenlyside, D'Arcangelo, De Candia, Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano	(1998)










8.	Toscanini (cond.), Albanese, Peerce, McKnight, Valentino, Moscona, Baccaloni, NBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1946)










9.	C. Davis (cond.), Ricciarelli, Carreras, Putnam, Wixell, Hagegård, Lloyd, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(1979)










10.	Berrettoni (cond.), Albanese, Gigli, Menotti, Poli, Baracchi, Baronti, Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano	(1938)










DVDs:
1. Smith (cond.), Luhrmann (dir.), Barker, Hobson, R. Lemke, Douglas, Rowley, D. Lemke, Opera Australia Ballet and Orchestra, Chorus, & Children's Chorus (1993)

2. De Billy (cond.), Dornhelm (dir.), Netrebko, Villazón, Cabell, Von Bergen, Kowaljow, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (2008)

3. Levine (cond.), Zeffirelli (dir.), Stratas, Scotto, Carreras, Stilwell, Monk, Morris, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1982)

4. Karajan (cond.), Zeffirelli (dir.), Freni, Raimondi, Martino, Panerai, Maffeo, Vinco, La Scala Theater Orchestra & Chorus (1965)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Beecham (cond.), De Los Angeles, Björling, Amara, Merrill, Reardon, Tozzi, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Columbus Boychoir	(1956)
2.	Karajan (cond.), Freni, Pavarotti, Harwood, Panerai, Maffeo, Ghiaurov, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Schöneberg Boys Choir, Berlin Deutsche Oper Chorus	(1972)
3.	Serafin (cond.), Tebaldi, Bergonzi, Bastianini, D'Angelo, Cesari, Siepi, Santa Cecilia Academy Rome Orchestra & Chorus	(1958)
4.	Votto (cond.), Callas, di Stefano, Panerai, Moffo, Spatafora, Zaccaria, Florence Maggio Musicale Orchestra & Chorus	(1956)
5.	Schippers (cond.), Freni, Gedda, Adani, Sereni, Basiola, Mazzoli, Rome Opera House Orchestra & Chorus	(1962)
6.	Solti (cond.), Caballé, Domingo, Milnes, Blegen, Sardinero, Raimondi, London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir	(1974)
7.	Chailly (cond.), Gheorghiu, Alagna, Scano, Keenlyside, D'Arcangelo, De Candia, Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano	(1998)
8.	Toscanini (cond.), Albanese, Peerce, McKnight, Valentino, Moscona, Baccaloni, NBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1946)
9.	C. Davis (cond.), Ricciarelli, Carreras, Putnam, Wixell, Hagegård, Lloyd, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(1979)
10.	Berrettoni (cond.), Albanese, Gigli, Menotti, Poli, Baracchi, Baronti, Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano	(1938)

DVDs:
1. Smith (cond.), Luhrmann (dir.), Barker, Hobson, R. Lemke, Douglas, Rowley, D. Lemke, Opera Australia Ballet and Orchestra, Chorus, & Children's Chorus (1993)
2. De Billy (cond.), Dornhelm (dir.), Netrebko, Villazón, Cabell, Von Bergen, Kowaljow, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (2008)
3. Levine (cond.), Zeffirelli (dir.), Stratas, Scotto, Carreras, Stilwell, Monk, Morris, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1982)
4. Karajan (cond.), Zeffirelli (dir.), Freni, Raimondi, Martino, Panerai, Maffeo, Vinco, La Scala Theater Orchestra & Chorus (1965)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

